# grinding or clipping/filing?



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

What is the best way to trim thier nails? 
Tillie has gone to the same groomer and I called this morning asking if they could grind Tillie's nails down as they never seem to be short enough and always click on the ground. Should I just have them clip and file her nails, or should I call around and find someone who can grind them down?
Would the grinding down maybe freak her out? Normally I clip them between groomings, but need them to be as short as possible and I'm not the greatest at clipping them! LOL
Any advice?
thanks! :ear:


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

GRIND. I just ordered one and am slowly getting Lily used to it. Her nails are so long because her groomer who ground her nails quit and I took her somewhere new where they held her down and clipped her, which she hates and now I cant get anywhere near her nails. It doesn't split the nails, they can just be filed nicely and its much easier to avoid the quick.

I ordered this one:
Amazon.com: Dremel 7300-N/8 MiniMite 4.8-Volt Cordless Two-Speed Rotary Tool: Home Improvement

Here is a great webpage about how to introduce the grinder to your dog.
http://homepages.udayton.edu/~jmerenski1/doberdawn/dremel/dremel.html


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Whatever method you use, it should be mimimally aversive. Dremels work good so long as you condition your dog appropriately. Only takes one bad experience to ruin your dogs perspective of the groomer, or YOU, as her groomer.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I used to be a nail tech and did alot of acrylic nails. Be very careful not to have the dremel on to long it gets the nail hot and really hurts. You can also use a acrylic nail file.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Yep, the page I posted on Dober Dawn goes over how to condition your dog to it and how to operate it etc.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks everyone for the advice!


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

I have bought a nail trimer online that is suppose to trim the nail right up to the quick it has a guard against it so it will not cut the quick....I shall let you know how it turns out I should get it on Monday.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Safari-Profes...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

This is the product


----------



## franny (Apr 24, 2011)

*attack dog*

Last night I tried clipping Teddy's nails and he went to bite me and not playfully. He is 8 months old and the vet clipped him a few times and the last time the groomer. She told me I need to touch his paws and have him get use to clipping his nails. I always touched his paws since he was 4 months old but now no how no way could I clip them or even get close to them.. Not sure if when she clipped them a few weeks ago it did not go well. He did growl and go for me. What should I do? He is loving and I never saw this side of him. He also needs his nails shorter, help!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

find someone who knows how to help do this with you and knows how to implement the ideas in the video. That's why this is so important to learn when they are young.


----------



## franny (Apr 24, 2011)

*attack*

What video are you referring to? After reading some of these posts I wonder how much this had to do with his grooming. I truly never saw this in him and have him 5 months. Thanks for replying but would love to see video where would I find it?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

franny said:


> What video are you referring to? After reading some of these posts I wonder how much this had to do with his grooming. I truly never saw this in him and have him 5 months. Thanks for replying but would love to see video where would I find it?


earlier in this thread I posted a utube video.


----------

